# DaKlugs attacks Kansas



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, well, well.....looks like a little surprise attack was launched on me. They all look very good. I haven't had a Series A or Punch Punch in awhile. And the Diplo#5 are great little sticks. And another Famosos. And I've never had any Rafael Gonzalez Tres Petit Landsales before. Thank you Dave, I will make sure Greg gets one or two of the cigars you sent him


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Dave strikes again, WTG Dave and congrats Mike...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Wowsers! Congrats C-top! 



Dang Klugs, WTG!


:ms NCRM


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice hit Dave. Congratulations Coppertop--those look delicious.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sweet hit Dave!!

Whatcha gonna sacrifice first CT?


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

congrats Mike. WTG Dave nice hit.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I was really surprised.....Dave your a great BOTL....I am glad that my first impression of you was *WRONG*. Thank you again.........

I'll get you back when you least expect it


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice hit Dave!!! Congrats CT!!!! They look real tasty


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

coppertop said:


> I was really surprised.....Dave your a great BOTL....I am glad that my first impression of you was *WRONG*. Thank you again.........
> 
> I'll get you back when you least expect it


Hey first impressions can be very accurate. In my case they don't really give you the full depth and breadth of areas of critique available to those who take the time to get to know me. 

Sent doubles because sharing is the best and I'm envious that you have a bud to smoke with. (Even if it's only Greg) :r

Hope you enjoy the smokes and happy weekend.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Way to go Dave! Now THAT is a brother who deserves a little Bombing run! Who says you're not a nice guy!?! Let me at 'em! :bx 

Congrats Mike! Just remember ... don't let your guard down yet!?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

That was large, Dave. Nice hit.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Dave, that was one mega raid on Mike!  Great way to pass the peace pipe.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey first impressions can be very accurate. In my case they don't really give you the full depth and breadth of areas of critique available to those who take the time to get to know me.
> 
> Sent doubles because sharing is the best and I'm envious that you have a bud to smoke with. (Even if it's only Greg) :r
> 
> Hope you enjoy the smokes and happy weekend.


Well Dave I was way off the mark with you.....and I'm glad that I was. Like I said before, your a great BOTL....glad you are here with us LLGs

Don't let my guard down HUH?????? Well I won't. Now it's time to go relax and smoke a cigar, spent the better part of my day in the sun working in my yard...........

Thanks Again Dave, I will get Greg his smokes....


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL, nice hit Dave


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well Well, Just when you thought it was safe to work in the yard...BOOM!

Nice hit!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Dave, apparently you have too much time on your hands and not enough smokes to keep you busy.....seems like a little RX is needed. Supply is kicking my ass with these reqs I keep puttin in...oh well, all is good!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

wow!! Great hit Dave... congrats Mike and Greg!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> wow!! Great hit Dave... congrats Mike and Greg!!


I laughed (sorry guys). Anita, they are actually two very different people. Live in different houses, the whole 9 yards. I sent these sticks to Mike and he can do with them what he wants. If it were me I'd parade around with the RG's a bit and make the boss be nice for a couple days.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

me? he sent 'em to you. you deserve 'em...
nice choices, dave, they look great.

imagine that, cigars he's been talking about trying, or wanting more of??


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> If it were me I'd parade around with the RG's a bit and make the boss be nice for a couple days.


that'll never happen.  his boss is a jackass of the 1st degree...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> that'll never happen.  his boss is a jackass of the 1st degree...


 :r !!!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

BAM!!! Nice hit Dave!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> that'll never happen.  his boss is a jackass of the 1st degree...


Out of the horses mouth :r 

I suspect that you helped on this Greg....thank you BOSS


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Very nice (DROOOOLLL!!).
You're a great BOTL Dave.

So just how big a shove did I send down those slippery slopes with?! (LOL) :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Cuban Beauties!*

Congrats Amigo!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice hit Dave...You have been a busy little beaver...

Mike, this couldn't have hit a more deserving guy...Enjoy !!!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Sweet shot Dave! Congrats Mike - karma seems to be working its way out across the board. That's what you get for being such a slope-pusher. "first one's free, kid - here ya go"

I think it may have something to do with the fact that it was my first cuban cigar, but I LOVED the RG TPL I smoked. Unfortunately they are DC, and I'm having a hard time finding any more of 'em. 

Enjoy those suckers!


----------

